# What do you wish you'd packed?



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

My wife and I are currently in the process of sorting out our move to Dubai, and were wondering whether there was anything that you wished you'd brought with you when you moved, but didn't?!

You know, the kind of things that you miss more than you thought, or the things you can't find easlily in Dubai.

Thanks in anticipation!!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I would say we have the reverse problem.

Too much stuff packed that we don't need!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

A shotgun would have been handy!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can find pretty much everything you need here or a suitable alternative.

The only thing I would advise that you pack are personal items, with sentimental value. You do settle in just that little bit quicker if you have a few of your favourite personal items around you.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just bring an extra thick skin and a ton of patience!! (oh and Dessicated Coconut - can't find it anywhere here and I like it on my curries).


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think my answer is helpful... I wish I had packed my Rock Band kit. lol. Then my mother came to visit and brought it with her!


----------



## tanya1982 (May 19, 2011)

Bring ur gadgets like iPad iPhone and etc. It's double the price here


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Low calorie hot chocolate. Marigold vegetable bouillon powder.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OH MY gosh... is that DANNYSIGMA back from the grave????


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Heh. Morning Jynx. I trust all is well.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Didn't you like disappear off the forum for a year or something??!! Glad to see you're alive!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, been about a year! I've been busy... Glad to be back though!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

If you are a reader, I'd highly recommend getting a Kindle before you come as well, as books can be expensive over here.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> If you are a reader, I'd highly recommend getting a Kindle before you come as well, as books can be expensive over here.


if you're not into reading technical material or you don't have access to a library, you could try the shops that allow you to return the books and would give you half the money back.

it's second hand, of course, but this is how i quench my thirst for fiction here.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

cami said:


> if you're not into reading technical material or you don't have access to a library, you could try the shops that allow you to return the books and would give you half the money back.
> 
> it's second hand, of course, but this is how i quench my thirst for fiction here.


The second hand shops are good, but I find I've already read most of what I would want to read from their stocks (I probably get through 4 or 5 books a week). And they're still a bit more expensive than most ebooks too. The sale section in Magrudy's at DFC is pretty good and Borders often have decent 10dhs sale tables. But I still buy far more for the Kindle.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> The second hand shops are good, but I find I've already read most of what I would want to read from their stocks (I probably get through 4 or 5 books a week). And they're still a bit more expensive than most ebooks too. The sale section in Magrudy's at DFC is pretty good and Borders often have decent 10dhs sale tables. But I still buy far more for the Kindle.


but is the application allowed by etisalat? i know we tried to buy kindle readers for our students, and we discovered we would pay a lot but the students wouldn't be able to access ebooks.

maybe i'm wrong... really not sure about this...

yes, i know the sale at borders, i LOVE that place. i find different publications in different magrudy's branches; i think the one in jumeirah road is my favourite. as second hand bookshops, i go to book world in satwa or bur dubai when i have time and am crazy enough to drive that far for books.

other than that, i borrow from the uni library, and it's mainly donations from people who didn't want to pay to ship their books back home. i wish i could have time to read all that. so many books, such a short life...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Marigold vegetable bouillon powder.


Danny - you can get Marigold in the small health food shop near Waitrose in Dubai Mall. I think Organic Foods and Cafe sell it too.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

So, if I am moving into a furnished apt bring..
Clock radio (it's Europe / German 220 plug) They are 220 in Dubai correct?
British style 220 3 prong adapters
Laptop
Clothes - A few warm clothes for cooler months (spent Jan-May in Qatar. Cool temps)
few personnal effects - pictures of family
X-box
movies - I know, no "TRAINING" films
professional gear - obviously

If you can think of anything else let me know.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

EAP said:


> So, if I am moving into a furnished apt bring..
> Clock radio (it's Europe / German 220 plug) They are 220 in Dubai correct?
> British style 220 3 prong adapters
> Laptop
> ...


any medicines/cosmetics that you regularly use and think are good quality in europe might help. they are expensive here, and many close to the expiry date. also, try to equip your laptop with all programs/accessories you think you might need here, and d/l online software there if you need to. you never know what sites they ban here...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

The EU plugs will work. Just have to get the gate open on the UK socket and push it in. Tricked I figured out from years of travel...don't even carry a UK adapter any more.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

cami said:


> but is the application allowed by etisalat? i know we tried to buy kindle readers for our students, and we discovered we would pay a lot but the students wouldn't be able to access ebooks.
> 
> maybe i'm wrong... really not sure about this...
> 
> ...


The 3G version is fine. I bought mine from the US Amazon and had it shipped here via Aramex Shop and Ship as they only sell the international version in the US and it works absolutely fine. I can buy books via the Kindle itself and via the Amazon website (I think the UK/German version limits you to the website only, but I'm not sure). I also have the Kindle app on my iPhone and that works fine too.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> Danny - you can get Marigold in the small health food shop near Waitrose in Dubai Mall. I think Organic Foods and Cafe sell it too.


 Brilliant - thanks Katie!


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your help!!!

Is it fair to say that it'd be best to buy a laptop in the UK before moving, rather than buying one in Dubai??


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

And forgot to ask............ what's Marigold??


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Marigold is a vegetable stock powder. Laptops are a bit more expensive here, though once you have a residents visa you can return to the UK, buy a laptop and claim the VAT back at the airport, so I bought mine in the UK and got £150 back. Not much use if you need a laptop right away though!

Google and have a look at the Plug-ins and Sharaf DG (the 2 main electronics retailers here) websites - they aren't brilliant but you'll get an idea of computer prices here.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Just had a friend bring a Kindle back from the UK for me works fine in all respects. The 3G access appears to have a 3GB free limit on it here in the UAE only though. Everywhere else (where there is Vodafone network I believe) internet access is unlimited (which is great as a I travel a lot and Vodafone have networks pretty much everywhere I go!).

Buying a book for less than a fiver is great and there are loads of free books too. Much of an improvement over the 100Dhs minimum you seem to have to pay in lots of places here (for a paperback). Also the availability is better. I believe you will need a UK or US amazon account though. I can still pay for books with my UAE card no problem.

Favourite new toy and if you are a book lover some ebook reader is almost essential if you don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> The 3G version is fine. I bought mine from the US Amazon and had it shipped here via Aramex Shop and Ship as they only sell the international version in the US and it works absolutely fine. I can buy books via the Kindle itself and via the Amazon website (I think the UK/German version limits you to the website only, but I'm not sure). I also have the Kindle app on my iPhone and that works fine too.





sandypool said:


> Just had a friend bring a Kindle back from the UK for me works fine in all respects. The 3G access appears to have a 3GB free limit on it here in the UAE only though. Everywhere else (where there is Vodafone network I believe) internet access is unlimited (which is great as a I travel a lot and Vodafone have networks pretty much everywhere I go!).
> 
> Buying a book for less than a fiver is great and there are loads of free books too. Much of an improvement over the 100Dhs minimum you seem to have to pay in lots of places here (for a paperback). Also the availability is better. I believe you will need a UK or US amazon account though. I can still pay for books with my UAE card no problem.
> 
> Favourite new toy and if you are a book lover some ebook reader is almost essential if you don't want to spend a fortune.


thanks a lot! i'll try and get one next time i travel to europe.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dry roasted Peanuts, KP/Planters/Tesco own brand...anything! I will pay handsomely for some!!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh and bring decent instant coffee, all you can get here is garbage (nescafe/Maxwell House) I had a mate bring big jars of Carte Noir and Douwe Egberts! You can get good ground coffee here just in the morning decent instant is neccasary and saves time!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Oh and bring decent instant coffee, all you can get here is garbage (nescafe/Maxwell House) I had a mate bring big jars of Carte Noir and Douwe Egberts! You can get good ground coffee here just in the morning decent instant is neccasary and saves time!


You can get Douwe Egberts instant coffee in Waitrose but it's got a different brand name. I can't for the life of me remember what it is but the jar shape and label is exactly the same design.

I also recommend the Waitrose packs of one cup filters for a quick fix.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> You can get Douwe Egberts instant coffee in Waitrose but it's got a different brand name. I can't for the life of me remember what it is but the jar shape and label is exactly the same design.
> 
> I also recommend the Waitrose packs of one cup filters for a quick fix.


Moccona! 

I remembered


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

thx Sparkysair, i know the one you mean, i've never bought it but good to know when my UK coffee runs out! I should be going to London on business soon so ill stock up on dry roasted peanuts!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

More pictures.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh one thing - sun cream. For a place that is constantly in the sun the price of decent sun cream here as compared to back home is horrendous.

That and Percy Pigs from marks and spencer - but they're just a personal craving.


----------



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

More money... Although this is a 'tax free' country, they charge you for absolutely everything here.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Dino100 said:


> decent instant coffee


:ranger: Sorry, just had to mock this one.

:focus:


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lita_Rulez said:


> :ranger: Sorry, just had to mock this one.
> 
> :focus:


I can see why a French national would find that a contradiction in terms, i guess not all of us have time to sit around brewing coffee in the morning


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with Lita...there is no such thing as decent instant coffee. It is worth the extra effort!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Mineral Oil (for my clippers/trimmers/small electronics)
2. Step Up/Down converter (but I am from the US so I need it for my electronics to work)
3. Breakfast bars and other morning foods - I got used to PopTarts and goof tasting granola bars. The ones here taste like chalk.
4. Sheets - Most stores carry crappy @ss 250 thread count sheets. I found 400 TC at Q, but at $30 a sheet, I was just amazed. 
5. An iron that doesn't leak - Spent way too much money on an iron (that I could have bought back in the states for less than $30) and that ******* leaks....
6. I know I am forgetting a lot of stuff, but I drawing a blank....


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

*Amazon Kindle*



Dannysigma said:


> The 3G version is fine. I bought mine from the US Amazon and had it shipped here via Aramex Shop and Ship as they only sell the international version in the US and it works absolutely fine. I can buy books via the Kindle itself and via the Amazon website (I think the UK/German version limits you to the website only, but I'm not sure). I also have the Kindle app on my iPhone and that works fine too.



Hi Danny,,

Wow, you look so young in your photo. How do you do it?

I checked out the UK Amazon website - which said go to US Website for intl shipments for Kindle.

The US Site says they can't ship to UAE. So how did you manage it?

I don't have a UK address anymore, or one in USA.

Pls advise. Thanks


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

MAC Makeup, they never have the right stuff here and its so much more expensive. That goes for most make up, lotions and potions

Topshop (not the 3yr old stock they have in TS here)

Greggs the Bakers

English bread

Blackberry (very expensive here)

Sunglasses with a good lens (twice price here) 

Suntan lotion (I am sure they want everyone to get burnt!)

I agree with whoever said Percy Pigs-Yum


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> 1. Mineral Oil (for my clippers/trimmers/small electronics)
> 2. Step Up/Down converter (but I am from the US so I need it for my electronics to work)
> 3. Breakfast bars and other morning foods - I got used to PopTarts and goof tasting granola bars. The ones here taste like chalk.
> 4. Sheets - Most stores carry crappy @ss 250 thread count sheets. I found 400 TC at Q, but at $30 a sheet, I was just amazed.
> ...


My kids are really gonna miss their pop tarts But I guess I will bring my iron. I wasn't planning on bringing but hopefully we can get it to work over their. Good tips though. Thanks alot!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

scschroder said:


> My kids are really gonna miss their pop tarts But I guess I will bring my iron. I wasn't planning on bringing but hopefully we can get it to work over their. Good tips though. Thanks alot!!


I heard there is a store here that sells all the US goods (don't remember the name) but they do sell items from back home but just at a much higher cost (i.e. the Dubai price). 

If you do plan on bringing electronics here, do get the Step Up/Down Converter and make sure it has a universal plug. And if you buy the step up/down converter, bring extension cords and 6 plug outlets. You really don't want to keep unplugging and plugging things in. 

When are you guys heading over?


----------



## Margot Elsie (May 23, 2011)

Skype is not impossible but a pain to download here. It's easier if you have it up and working on your laptop before you arrive.

There are also a few websites that are blocked. I'm desperately missing PostSecret (any one know how I can access it?)

You can get photos printed here, but it's way more expensive than back home. I'd recommend bringing a big ol' stack with you and even just some personal knick knacky things. Dubai is a massive place and putting your fingerprint on your own little bit of it makes the rest of it that much less daunting. Ha, I'm such a softie!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The step/up downs are quite heavy and would eat up your allowance if you brought them in your suitcase. You can get good quality ones here. The power cords I got all from geant that have multi plugin options on them. They work fine connected to the inverter. 

Safest Way has the most american products but the prices for them are quite high.


----------



## ayekami (May 24, 2011)

I also think bring your ipads,iphones with you these 2 things are very expensive here.


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> I heard there is a store here that sells all the US goods (don't remember the name) but they do sell items from back home but just at a much higher cost (i.e. the Dubai price).
> 
> If you do plan on bringing electronics here, do get the Step Up/Down Converter and make sure it has a universal plug. And if you buy the step up/down converter, bring extension cords and 6 plug outlets. You really don't want to keep unplugging and plugging things in.
> 
> When are you guys heading over?


My husband just bought 2 converters online last night. Not sure what kind but I'll give him your info. We originally planned on leaving all electronics in the states but he has done some research and we now think we can use alot of our items.

My husband is coming over in early July to look for housing (looking in the Meadows) and then we will follow late August. The kids are going to ASD and it doesn't start until Sept. 4. So, what we here is come right before school starts b/c it is so miserably hot there in August. We are coming from Houston but still I don't think the temps compare to here. That is what I am most nervous about with our move.


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

scschroder said:


> My husband just bought 2 converters online last night. Not sure what kind but I'll give him your info. We originally planned on leaving all electronics in the states but he has done some research and we now think we can use alot of our items.
> 
> My husband is coming over in early July to look for housing (looking in the Meadows) and then we will follow late August. The kids are going to ASD and it doesn't start until Sept. 4. So, what we here is come right before school starts b/c it is so miserably hot there in August. We are coming from Houston but still I don't think the temps compare to here. That is what I am most nervous about with our move.


Also, with regards to bringing an iphone over I wasn't sure if they would work over there. I know they are much cheaper in the states but will they work in Dubai? Is there anything special we have to do to the phone?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

From Austin. Temps here in August are brutal. Do not have anything like July Aug Sept temps of uae, in texas. August high temps in Texas are the temps you will find the average similar to be in May, June, and Oct. March and Nov tends to have many days though still hovering around 100 during the day. 

If it is an att iphone, I think you can call them and get it unlocked. Tell them you are traveling overseas. Call before calling to cancel your service


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

scschroder said:


> My husband just bought 2 converters online last night. Not sure what kind but I'll give him your info. We originally planned on leaving all electronics in the states but he has done some research and we now think we can use alot of our items.
> 
> My husband is coming over in early July to look for housing (looking in the Meadows) and then we will follow late August. The kids are going to ASD and it doesn't start until Sept. 4. So, what we here is come right before school starts b/c it is so miserably hot there in August. We are coming from Houston but still I don't think the temps compare to here. That is what I am most nervous about with our move.


I am from Houston as well... the summers here are nothing like back home; they are worse. The heat is not bad (it is bearable), but the humidity will just kill you... Do brings hats/visors for yourself and the family and lots of sunscreen. 



scschroder said:


> Also, with regards to bringing an iphone over I wasn't sure if they would work over there. I know they are much cheaper in the states but will they work in Dubai? Is there anything special we have to do to the phone?


You will need to unlock the Iphone to be used on either Etisilat or Du network, but aside from that, the phone will work fine (The plugs for the phone will handle the voltage fine). AT&T might not allow that to happen as Apple doesn't let the carriers unlock the phones. If the phone is Verizon, then you are SOL as the networks here are GSM and Verizon is CDMA. 

As for the step up/down, I agree with Jynx, if space and weight are issues then buy it here. You will need one big one and one for travel a small one.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They can still be unlocked if they wont. Been a few posts/threads about americans who are using their iphones here.


----------

